# Sauce with turkey and brown rice ?



## bcfclee27 (Feb 2, 2008)

Am cutting at the moment and notice a lot of people have turkey/chicken with brown rice. Was gonna start eating this but just wondered if you have some sort of sauce with it when cutting ?

Just because the thought of dry turkey, rice and veg is not exactly mouth watering but i will do it if you need to be this strict when cutting.

Just wondered what everyone else does.

Cheers

Lee


----------



## jw1202 (Sep 25, 2010)

An extra 100 calories to make your meal that more appetising is worth it imo, im sure you can squeeze it within your macros, if not maybe drop a little brown rice to make up for it?


----------



## pira (Sep 8, 2009)

I always have a chilli based sauce, minimal to no sugars, just want the kick really. I've got at least 10 different varieties of chilli's. Throw in a couple into a blender, some coriander, lime/lemon juice, ginger, seasoning. Get that onto the turkey/chicken/certain fish, bake in oven.


----------



## bcfclee27 (Feb 2, 2008)

If some of you do drop some sauce in ? can anyone recommend a sauce that tastes nice but doesnt contain loads of calories etc.......


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

I cook my chicken/turkey in a Schwarz shakey spicey thingy! (usually cajun or bbq). Mix chicken and rice with 30-40g of quark and you have a spicey creamy sauce with no fat and minimal carbs. Doesn't taste too bad either and stops it being too dry.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

If you really ARE that strict mate you should be used to eating dry tasteless crap by now surely ?


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

you can use ketchup or brown sauce through most of a diet if sensible.......cut it out towards the end really


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2010)

u can make a very healthy curry sauce that makes most things palatable.

chopped onion

chopped carrot

fry them both in a little oil til onions are browning and carrot soft. blend it up in a blender, put back into the frying pan, add one tbsp soy sauce, tbsp curry powder, tsp of garam masala...tastes a bit like the curry sauce from the chippy....great for puttin on rice and really not many cals per serving,, mostly just from the oil u fry in an i never use much.. never calculated exact cals


----------



## bigricky (May 25, 2008)

i have a blob of tomato/brown sauce with every meat meal right up until the day before the show when I'm dieting wouldnt worry about it pal!


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

are you cutting for a show? or are you just a guy that wants to lose a couple of lbs?


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

cook the rice in stock with a couple of sliced chilli peppers in there.


----------



## geordie_paul (Aug 12, 2007)

try using tomato based sauces or even better, tinned tomatos if cuttting hardly any calories in that and make it more eatable!


----------



## craig24 (Jan 23, 2010)

tin of chopped tomatoes, chop some onion up throw it in, bit of garlic

pour that over your chicken and rice, its spot on


----------



## fitpics (Sep 27, 2009)

reggae, reggae sauce, low fat mexican sauce, or check the contents of the jars and improvise, leaving out any nasty bits!


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

I cook my chicken in a wok with 1cal spray. Throw in some soy sauce at the end, to much sodium for some but it suits me


----------

